# Dwarf Crayfish



## TankApprentice (May 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, Arthur here. 
Ive been looking into adding a CPO dwarf crayfish to my 32 aquarium, ive made some changes to accommodate the little guy (caves and such) if I ever find one.
But I still have some questions, maybe some of you have experience with them and you could give me a few pointers.
Ive looked around on the internet for some information of course, but id like to hear from you guys!

What kind of water do they prefer? warmer? cooler? What kind can they tolerate?
If I ever want shrimp in my tank will CPO pose a problem? Is there differences between males and females that I should know?
Can I tell a difference between small crayfish and the true Dwarf CPO?

Most importantly: Where can I find one? I live in the uppermost left corner of Mississauga.
My "local fish store" isnt exactly local. And Petsmart is out of the question. I wouldnt mind to travel if I knew where to look.

Id like to hear any stories you have on them too so please share anything!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not been very successful with them, most likely because I don't have a dedicated tank for them. I have them with my culled neos.

I have seen baby shrimps landing on them, although they always try to be scary but I have not witnessed them killing any shrimps. Maybe they are too slow. However, I have seen them killing their own babies, so hiding spots is important for babies.

They bred in my tank when the temp was 28C, and when the tank was 18C, so I would guess temperature isn't the key. I use just aged tap water.

Male and Female: same way you tell other crays, the male one has an extra pair of "breeding aid" thingy under the belly. I find female much more aggressive than male, and my females have killed at least two adult males in the last year or so.

Another thing, they can eat a lot more than shrimps, and they grow pretty fast when there's enough food and water is clean.

I don't have the orange ones anymore but have the blue ones. If you are interested you can PM me. Post an ad in livestock section, I'm sure there are enough breeders who have extras to share in GTA.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I highly recommend you do so.


----------

